# will my jewels pair up in a tank full of different fish ??



## Fedeczko2010 (Aug 13, 2010)

hi 

i have a tank of 8 jewel babys witch im waiting to grow up and pair i was just wondering will they pair up and breed in a tank with other kinds of cichlids like dempseys and green texas's 

thanks dave

also what breeding signs should i look out for ???


----------

